# Septembers Photo contest - Voting poll



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

How do we vote?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

bemyangell said:


> How do we vote?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Before you see the pictures, there is a dot by the member's name, click/hit the circle/dot you wish to select.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just curious with all you that use the phone app, can you vote on polls with the app?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Rob's GRs said:


> Just curious with all you that use the phone app, can you vote on polls with the app?


Nope. I gotta log onto the website to vote. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Aww bummer I'm using my phone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

bemyangell said:


> Aww bummer I'm using my phone.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Open the forum through your web browser. I use safari if I can't get to my computer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up-don't forget to vote all!

Fabulous pictures as always!


*Voting ends FRIDAY-October 11th at 12:35 p.m.*


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Nash666, you are our winner! PM coming your way. 

A huge thank you to Rob for stepping in and creating the poll when I found myself in the Cape Breton Highlands without internet access. You are the best, Rob.


----------

